# Help...Need Feedback on how to enhance my audio



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Below is a list of my equipment, please give me thoughts on what I should add or replace? Also, would anytime of Amp assist in great sound? 

Receiver: Marantz SR6012 
2 Episode ES-500-Point-6 Ceiling Speakers (Dolby Atmos) 
2 Revel Ceiling Speakers (Dolby Atmos) 
3 Episode ES-700-IWLCR-5 In-Wall Dual woofer Speakers (Front under Screen) 
2 Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800 Speakers (Rear) 
Episode ES-Sub-12-300 Subwoofer (1 of 2 Subwoofers) 
Klipsch R-10SW(2 of 2 Subwoofers) 
Projector: Epson 5040UB 
Rack – Watt Box WB-400-8 
Sony UBP-X800 4k Player 
Harmony Elite 
Ipad Mini – Dedicated for Home Cinema Room 
PS4 
Xbox One S 
Apple TV - 4k 
DirecTV 
Fire Stick


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there something you feel is lacking that makes you ask? If so, what are you dissatisfied with? Other helpful information would be room size, budget, usage and volume preference.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Upgrading subs is always a good starting point ... Obviously your room and budget sets the boundaries of what you can upgrade to.... that said tell us more about your room ....Without knowing that, I can easily recommend the Sunfire HRS 12's... A pair of those will take you to the next level in LFE from what you have , but to be sure the are many levels above that.... This is my newest addition and it;s a room wrecker


----------

